# Home Flex install fail



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Couple days ago, took a call about gas leaks at new construction project. Started sketchy right off the bat. Got there and found every CSST fitting coated with black and gray pipe dope. The "foreman" said the other "plumber" had lots of trouble with leaks. The dude was supplying the material for this "plumber". I was thinking no self-respecting plumber is going to install any of that big box CSST anyway, much less install customer-supplied CSST. Anyway, show & tell:

Here's a gallery if you care to gander

https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B27cq8QRKuTTTHhnVmp3TUh3V2c/edit


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Did you say I'm going to the truck for a notepad and I'll be right back, never to be heard from again? With tires screeching


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

In fact I did go to the truck to get paper to write down measurements and the guy saw me jogging up the driveway. He asked if I was taking off. It was hilarious. I know he thought I was bailing. But you can't these days; online reviews & all. 

Just for exercise I ran the numbers 659k btuh demand (no rating plates to go by), longest run 120', 2" main required. Existing is 1-1/4.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Hopefully you get the job and yank all that poo poo out. That would feel good.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That stuff should be banned .


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

It's bad enough when it is installed properly


----------

